# Neuer PC . Aber welche Komponenten?



## c4ptainpimmel (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich brauche einen neuen PC. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Gamer und wollte nun endlich meine alte 400€ Kiste gegen was neues, geiles austauschen  Ich suche schon seit Wochen im Internet alles ab nach den verschiedensten "Gaming-PC"s. Dabei stelle ich fest , dass die Meinungen über einzelne Komponenten wie eine Glaubensfrage behandelt werden. Deswegen erhoffe ich mir hier bei euch zu einer Lösung zu kommen.

Nun aber zu den Fakten.

Mein PC muss die neuesten Spiele auf Hoher Qualität wiedergeben können ( z.B Rainbow Six Siege) . Es muss nicht unbedingt Ultra HD sein, aber wenn das mit meinem Budget möglich ist, wieso nicht  Zudem sollte der PC auch in der Lage sein Videos relativ schnell zu rendern ohne dabei abzukacken . Außerdem wäre es cool , wenn der PC für 2 bis 3 Jahre ausreicht , um jegliche neuen Spiele auf mindestens guter Qualität  spielen und genießen zu können. Ein leiser PC wäre übrigens auch dolle 
Das Budget liegt so bei *1500€* . Wenn meine Anforderungen mit weniger Geld abgespeist werden können , wäre das natürlich um so besser! Falls es aber teurer werden muss, dann werde ich das schon hinkriegen.

Dabei ich selber keine Ahnung habe , sowohl von Komponenten, als auch von dem Zusammenbau , könntet ihr mir vielleicht seriöse Seiten empfehlen bei denen ich mir einen PC für einen fairen Preis zusammenstellen kann und das Team mir den PC dann dementsprechend zusammen baut?

PS: Da ich auch keine Ahnung vom Übertakten habe, lohnt sich deswegen auch keine CPU die man übertakten kann 
PPS: Maus,Tastatur und Monitore sind schon vorhanden! 

Falls der Monitor wichtig sein sollte : Acer S242HL Cbid


_Vielen Dank im Vorraus_

Julian


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

Du kannst an sich genau den PC nehmen wie hier am Ende  http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...elbst-zusammenstellen-oder-fertig-kaufen.html  beachte halt auch noch die comments wegen dem RAM, und selbstverständlich kannst du auch ein anderes Gehäuse nach deinem Geschmack nehmen, oder ein etwas anderes Mainboard usw., eine größere SSD und/oder Festplatte sowieso - nur die Eckdaten sollten halt stimmen: Xeon E3-1231 v3, Sockel 1150-Board für 70-90€, 2x8GB DDR3-1600 RAM mit 1,5V. Markennetzteil ab 500W, 50-80€. Wenn es leise sein soll, halt noch nen CPU-Kühler für 25-30€.

In dem Thread hab ich auch Shops genannt, die für Dich zusammenbauen würden. Mehr auszugeben bringt da auch nicht wirklich was, d.h. du musst die 1500€ wohl nicht ausreizen. Beim neueren Sockel 1151 wäre der i7-6700 mit dem Xeon vergleichbar, kostet aber 60-70€ mehr. Da musst du schon einen der Schnittstellenvorteile des Sockel 1151 SEHR wichtig finden, um doch den neueren Sockel zu nehmen. Da kannst du die sehr schnellen M.2-SSDs einbauen, aber die wirklich schnellen kosten auch deutlich mehr als normale SATA-SSDs. und du hast USB3.1 "nativ" dabei, aber das wirst du die nächsten Jahre nicht zwingend brauchen, und FALLS du mal ein externes Laufwerk holst, das nur mit 3.1 schneller als USB3.0 sein kann, könntest du 3.1 auch per günstiger Steckkarte nachrüsten.


----------



## c4ptainpimmel (6. Januar 2016)

OK, schonmal danke!

Mit dem Artikel komme ich nun auf diesen PC - knapp 1100€

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler
Mainboard:  ASRock H97 Anniversary Intel H97 So.1150 
RAM:16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-
SSD:500GB Crucial MX200 mSATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT500MX200SSD3)Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
Laufwerk: Asus DRW-24F1MT DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-02 blaue LED mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
GraKa: 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 EX OC Black 

Ist fast der gleiche wie in dem anderen Artikel beschrieben.

Nun hätte ich noch eine zweite Lösung:

CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz So.1151 WOF
Mainboard: MSI Z170A SLI Plus Intel Z170 So.1151 ATX 
CPU Kühler:Thermalright Macho X2 Tower Kühler
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2400 
GraKa: 6144MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G 
SSD:250GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
Netzteil: 700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt mit 
Laufwerk: Asus DRW-24F1MT DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk

Der Preis hierbei beläuft sich auf ~1600€

Ist die zweite Variante erst einmal sinnvoll und logisch?
Lohnt es sich eher auf die teurere Lösung zu setzen?
Ist die teurere Variante automatisch besser für zukünftige Spiele?

Eure Meinungen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

Also, die zweite Variante ist halt ca 40% schneller, aber NUR wegen der Grafikkarte - wenn das +500-600€ wert ist, okay...  ICH würde es bei einer GTX 970 belassen und dann halt etwas früher, so in ca 2 Jahren, ne neue Karte, für erneut 300-400€. Dann hat man in der Summe sogar weniger ausgegeben als für die 980 Ti (man bekommt für die 970 ja auch noch was) und hat sicher ne Karte, die dann schon schneller als eine 980 Ti ist     dafür hast du dann bis BIS zum Grafikkartenwechsel mehr Leistung, wenn du die 980 Ti nimmst. 

Wäre es ein reiner Grafikkartenwechsel, würde ich niemals die 980 Ti empfehlen. Bei nem kompletten PC wiederum kann es je nach dem sein, dass der Mehrpreis auch der Mehrleistung entspricht. Wenn du den ersten nimmst und da halt statt der 970 die 980 Ti einbaust, wäre das so ein Fall: 350-400€ teurer, also ca 40% teurer, aber auch 40% mehr Leistung.


Und welche CPU-Basis man so oder so nimmt, ist an sich schwer zu sagen. Der Xeon hat halt 8 Threads, den i5 kannst du übertakten. Es kann sein, dass in 3-4 Jahren die 8 Threads mehr bringen als ein nur 4 Threads und dabei ein höherer Takt, kann aber auch umgekehrt sein, kann sich auch beides genau ausgleichen.


 Definitiv ist aber das 700W-Netzteil VIEL zu viel - da reicht das gleiche wie für die GTX 970 völlig aus. Und das bequietGehäuse ist halt schon ziemliche "Luxusklasse"


----------



## c4ptainpimmel (18. Januar 2016)

So mittlerweile habe ich den PC vollständig aufgebaut und soweit funktioniert alles gut. Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit installiert und meine Standardspiele wie LoL , Hearthstone , Garrys Mod und Minecraft kann ich problemlos soweit zocken. Nur ausgerechnet das Spiel , weswegen einer neuer PC her musste, RainbowSixSiege läuft nicht! Ich habe das Spiel mehrmals installiert und deinstalliert. Ich habe meine Bios zurückgesetzt und auch andere Tipps aus dem Internet befolgt. Nichts hilft. Jedesmal wenn ich das Spiel starten möchte, kommt ein und dieselbe Fehlermeldung ( Siehe Anhang) . Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter. Den Support von RSS hab ich schon angeschrieben , aber das wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern bis die mir antworten, falls die mir überhaupt helfen können 


Auch wenn niemand mir hier helfen kann, so sag ich trotzdem schon mal DANKE für die Kaufberatung!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2016)

VIELLEICHT hat es damit zu tun, dass du "ultimate" als Windows hast? Das ist nämlich sehr selten. Kann aber auch sein, dass noch ein aktuellerer Treiber für irgendwas nötig ist, und sogar so was wie ne Firewall oder ein Virenscanner oder Grafikkarten-Tool kann so einen Fehler provozieren


----------



## c4ptainpimmel (18. Januar 2016)

Also Ich habe nun versucht das Spiel zu starten als sowohl Firewall und/oder  der Virenscanner aus waren. Jegliche Treiber sind installiert worden bis auf ein Gerät (laut Geräte-Manager). Aber den Treiber dafür gibts weder auf der GraKa-CD oder der CD fürs Mainboard. Außerdem war auf meinem alten Rechner ebenfalls Windows 7 Ultimate 64BIT und dort konnte ich RSS zocken, naja nur die Komponenten waren zu schlecht, aber das Spiel an sich konnte ich normal starten..


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

c4ptainpimmel schrieb:


> Also Ich habe nun versucht das Spiel zu starten als sowohl Firewall und/oder  der Virenscanner aus waren. Jegliche Treiber sind installiert worden bis auf ein Gerät (laut Geräte-Manager). Aber den Treiber dafür gibts weder auf der GraKa-CD oder der CD fürs Mainboard. Außerdem war auf meinem alten Rechner ebenfalls Windows 7 Ultimate 64BIT und dort konnte ich RSS zocken, naja nur die Komponenten waren zu schlecht, aber das Spiel an sich konnte ich normal starten..


 Du MUSST online beim Hersteller nach den neuesten Treibern schauen, sowohl Grafikarte als auch Board. Hast du das gemacht? Die CDs haben so gut wie immer völlig veraltete Treiber


----------



## c4ptainpimmel (19. Januar 2016)

ACHSO ok  Da sieht man mal wieder wie wenig ahnung ich habe  Ich werde mal alles installieren und dann mal schauen ob es funktioniert  Trotzdem schonmal *DANKE* für alles !!


----------



## c4ptainpimmel (19. Januar 2016)

Nun ja , ich habe jetzt alle Treiber die ich gefunden habe installiert. Leider funktioniert RSS immernoch nicht ...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

c4ptainpimmel schrieb:


> Nun ja , ich habe jetzt alle Treiber die ich gefunden habe installiert. Leider funktioniert RSS immernoch nicht ...


 pc hast du aber auch mal neu gestartet? Wenn ja und es immer noch nicht geht, dann hab ich keine Ahnung, da musst du vlt mal schauen, ob auch andere Leute bei dem Game das Problem haben


----------



## svd (19. Januar 2016)

Könnte gut sein, dass uPlay rumzickt. Bei manchen Leuten soll es ja geholfen haben, das In-Game-Overlay zu deaktivieren.


----------



## c4ptainpimmel (19. Januar 2016)

Also hab den PC ebenfalls neugestartet, in-game-overlay ausgeschalten...  ich weiß nicht was los ist. Ironischer Weise hat es ja auf meinem alten kack Rechner funktioniert


----------

